# És un fantasma



## ernest_

Hola!

Estic buscant una manera de dir _fantasma_ en anglès. No em refereixo als altrament dits hectoplasmes, sinó a aquesta altra accepció:

*4 * _ m_ _ col·loq_  i _ fig_  Persona que fa el fatxenda, que presumeix molt, però que no respon a les expectatives que desperta. _Ell és molt responsable, però el seu germà és un fantasma: no compleix mai res del que promet.
_
De moment he trobat uns usos de la paraula _phantom_, però no tinc clar si corresponen amb aquest significat:

_The whole thing's ridiculous, it's been a good few years since that phantom's seen his fucking prick without the help of a mirror!
_
Aquí està parlant despectivament d'un cuiner que té una alta consideració de si mateix.

_Wrecked again last night. Last weekend. No wonder Kay had elected to go back home. Fuckin dingul Skinner ... fuckin useless phantom bastard ... acting like an idiot ..._

Aquí s'està lamentant del seu propi comportament l'últim cap de setmana.

Què creieu. Pot ser que _phantom_ també tingui aquest mateix sentit que té _fantasma_, o són imaginacions meves?


----------



## RedRag

Hi

I wouldnt ever use the word phantom in that sense, and the quotes you use dont seem natural to me.

If I was to describe some one as a phantom it would be becasue they are never around (anymore)  Eg a friend who got married and doesnt hang out anymore, or someone so wet that they might as well not be there.

For your use of fantasma I always would go with a more 'logical' word, like blusterer, braggart, *boaster*, show-off, up-himself etc.


----------



## soupdragon78

Ufi! Que dificil. My girlfriend says _fantasma_ all the time (there are a few in her home-town) and I've been thinking about this for a while. Es que no crec que existeix un _synonym _exacte que correspondre amb fantasma en anglès. Depèn en el context. Per aquests exemples crec que "Wanker" (British) o "Asshole" (American) seria perfecte. 
A veure que opinen the others...
Soup


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

soupdragon78 said:


> Ufi! Que dificil. My girlfriend says _fantasma_ all the time (there are a few in her home-town) and I've been thinking about this for a while. Es que no crec que existeix un _synonym _exacte que correspondre amb fantasma en anglès. Depèn en el context. Per aquests exemples crec que "Wanker" (British) o "Asshole" (American) seria perfecte.
> A veure que opinen the others...
> Soup


 
Apa! Vols dir? Pots ser un _wanker_ o un _asshole_ sense ser fantasma (that is, full of yourself). I jerk? Tot i que estaria més en la _línia_ que tu dius (que en català seria _cretí_, per exemple...)

Ja s'ha fet de dia a Barcelona, so good day everyone...


----------



## ernest_

Vaja, que _phantom_ no ho enteneu en aquest sentit. El que m'estranya és que aquest escriptor (un escocès de Leith) utilitzi aquesta paraula, si ningú no l'entén... potser la va sentir aquí, em sembla que va viure una temporada a Eivissa, i ara intenta importar-la a l'anglès... és l'única explicació que se m'acut!


----------



## sound shift

If I had to describe a person who (to use the definition given above) _no compleix mai res del que promet_, I would not necessarily use a noun. I might well say:
*he's useless
he's hopeless
he's pathetic
*


----------



## ajohan

To translate the definition given above, I'd use 'unreliable' or 'untrustworthy' but you hear 'fantasma' a lot (at least in BCN) to describe a 'show off' - a person who is excessively ostentatious. For example, people who go around in heavily modified cars.


----------



## ernest_

Could it be a _poser_?


----------



## sound shift

If "fantasma" is like the Castilian "creído", then "poser" seems a good translation. Another option might be "he fancies himself". If you want to be really crude, you could say  "He's disappeared up his own arse"!


----------



## ajohan

Yes, Ernest. Living here so many years is often bad for my English because that is definiteley the word I'd use (or used to use) for the definition I made above. 'Poser' doesn't cover the unreliability of the dictionary definition, mind you. Com diu la TPS, ets un crac amb l'argot.


----------

